# TTOC Identity Strap



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Andrew

You could offer/sell this as an accessory when joinig the TTOC, but with the TTOC logo on instead of Koni or have you already done so?









Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We did have some and are looking at getting some more, did you get an email last night Joe ? :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> We did have some and are looking at getting some more, did you get an email last night Joe ? :wink:


No e-mail, just a PM from Mal. Was it important? Try again.

Joe


----------

